# Receiver to TV Connection



## Deb719 (Aug 14, 2015)

Please excuse my ignorance - I hope I can ask this clearly.- I am getting a new TV and receiver and cannot find answers in the manuals to either. My current (7-year-old) setup is - I have my cable box and bluray connected to my receiver via HDMI and then my TV connected to the receiver via HDMI. This allows me to bypass the TV Sound and enjoy the 5.1 sound that is supported by my cable and by bluray. 
I am getting a LG 55UF7600 TV and a Denon AVR S710W receiver. The Denon manual says to connect to the TV using the HDMI ARC port. From all I can find on the internet - this will only give me the TV Sound through the receiver. I DO NOT want the TV sound through the receiver. I want the 5.1 sound supported by my cable box and my blu ray. I cannot find anything in the online TV manual about how to bypass TV sound and hear sound from other sources. I can get the "smart" functions through the blu ray so I don't need them from the TV - which would be the only reason to use the ARC connection. I cannot believe that 7 year newer equipment will not be able to do what my current equipment can so I clearly am not understanding something. I would greatly appreciate any information that will help me to understand how to accomplish what I want to do. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It will work the same as before.

If you only had a TV and Receiver (ie: no cable box), then ARC would allow audio to travel back to the Receiver (ie: audio out of a port that typically only allow input).


----------



## Deb719 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I can still connect the receiver to the ARC HDMI port though - correct? The Denon manual says to connect to that part even if it is not enabled through the receiver. Thanks again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ARC only works for devices that support ARC.

The Receiver will process the audio stream that YOU select. Even if your TV and Receiver support ARC, you have to select that input. As you are using it, you will be selecting the cable box or Blu-Ray.


----------



## Deb719 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you. Your explanations are crystal clear!


----------

